# Embedded Gentoo für Axis-ETRAX

## karabela

Hallo,

konnte zum Thema ETRAX hier im Forum leider garnichts finden.

Das mag zum größten Teil daran liegen, dass ich hier wahrscheinlich falsch bin.

Man möge mir das verzeihen, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, ob Gentoo

auf einem dieser Boards lauffähig ist:

http://www.axis.com/products/dev/product_list_device.htm

Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt?

Ich selber konnte unter

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gentoo-mips-faq.xml

und

http://www.linux-mips.org/wiki/Main_Page

leider nichts finden, dass mir meine Frage beantwortet hätte  :Sad: 

Ziel des ganzen ist es diverse Webappliaktionen auf dem Gerät laufen zu lassen (FTP-, Web- und Voice-Server zum Beispiel).

Danke im Voraus für die hilfreichen Beiträge.

mfg

karabela

----------

## chilla

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Programmable device server with Linux 2.4/2.6 based on the AXIS ETRAX 100LX MCM4+16 chip

  Wenn ein normaler Linuxkernel drauf läuft, ist es kein Problem, darauf auch Gentoo laufen zu lassen. Ich hab nun nicht weiter nachgeschaut, aber ich denke mal, die geben einen 2.6er Kernel mit vorkonfigurierter .config raus. Prinzipiell musst du so vorgehen:

1. Du schaust, was das für ein Bootloader ist, und ob du da die möglichkeit hast, die commandline  für den Kernel anzugeben.

2. Du schaust, wo du den Kernel ablegen mussst.

3. Du besorgst dir Kernelquellen von 2.6 mit ner gescheiten .config (am besten direkt von denen, falls sie einen anbieten (gibt der support sicher raus)). 

4. Falls du eine comandline im bootlaoder angeben kannst, nutzt du das um dein root-device anzugeben. 

5. Bootest den Kernel und schaust, ob er von deinem root-device aus in den Userspace gehen kann (ruft dann /sbin/init oder ähnliches auf, kann man auch in der cmdline angeben). 

6. Wenn er in den Userspace geht musst duu dafür sorgen, dass der auch vorhanden ist. Du nutzt crossdev um diesen für mips zu bauen. 

7. Legst den auf deinem Root-device ab (im flash, auf nem usb-stick oder wo auch immer)

8. Du schaust ihm beim booten zu. 

Vorher solltest du sicherstellen, dass du mit minicom und nem seriellen Kabel seine Ausgabe beim booten siehst (inklusive die des bootloaders), sonst wirds frickelig. 

Viel Spaß dabei.

----------

## karabela

Hi,

erstmal danke für Deinen Post und die ausführlichen Infos.

Habe aber gesehen, dass z.B. Teamspeak- oder Ventrilo-Server garnicht im MIPS-Portage enthalten ist.

Gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, diese Anwendungen trotzdem zum laufen zu bekommen?

Ich werde ja die Quellen benötigen, um Sie als MIPS neu zu kompilieren.

[OT]

Kennt jemand gute Voice-Server wo die Qellen verfügbar wären?

[OT]

mfg

karabela

----------

## karabela

Noch ein Versuch...

Danke!

mfg

karabela

----------

## chilla

theoretisch geht das indem du x86 auf mips komplett emulierst. Vergiss es. Ich weiss nicht, ob es überhaupt ne x86 emu gibt - geschweige denn, ob sie auf mips läuft. Vergiss es ganz schnell wieder. Wenn du auf der box binäre x86 pakete zum laufen bringen möchtest, brauchst du auch ne x86 architektur.

----------

## karabela

Hi,

du hast recht, das ist echt alles andere als einfach. Bin aber auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://mumble.sourceforge.net/Main_Page

Die Quellen wären verfügbar...

Muss jetzt dann mal probieren, ob sich das einfach so für MIPS cross-compilen läßt.

mfg

karabela

----------

